# WIN/Linux Menü!



## spacephreak (17. Juni 2001)

Hi Leutz!
Ich suche ein Programm, welches beim booten des PC`s dich fragt,
ob du Linux oder M$´s Windows öffnen möchtest. 
Danke im vorraus.
:smoke:


----------



## IceEagle (19. Juni 2001)

:| 

Das was Du meinst wird Bootmanager genannt, und ist in der Linux-Distribution immer dabei...
bei SuSE Linux nennt er sich  LILO und Du kannst ihn ganz einfach über YAST konfigurieren...

 cYa Ice
^^(oo)^^
http://www.IceEagle.de

LiNuX RuleZ ;-))


----------

